
MyMBACircle.com democratizes access to MBA admission advice - mymbacircle
https://mymbacircle.com
======
mymbacircle
Applying for an MBA is a daunting process. From studying for the GMAT to
creating essays, 100K MBA applicants globally struggle to pull together
cohesive applications that will impress admissions officers at highly
selective programs. At the same time, MBA consultants are alarmingly
expensive, offering solutions that cost thousands of dollars. This limits
admission support services to only an exclusive group of applicants that can
either afford MBA consultants or have an existing MBA network to leverage to
get a competitive edge in their application. We aspire to close this gap and
democratize access to top MBA programs.

MyMBACircle.com democratizes access to MBA admission advice by connecting MBA
applicants with curated mentors from top schools through low cost, on-demand,
personalized coaching.

